# Twin Face footswitch



## Markus (Apr 8, 2021)

I am putting together a Twin Face, and I was curious if I could use a 4pdt latching footswitch in place of a 4pdt toggle to be able to switch settings mid song.  In my brain I think it'll work, but I just wanted to put it out there before I did something crazy wrong.  thanks


----------



## Barry (Apr 8, 2021)

Should work fine


----------



## Robert (Apr 8, 2021)

The lug spacing is slightly different for 4PDT footswitches (vs toggle switches) so you might have a hard time getting it to fit.... otherwise electrically it would work no problem.


----------



## Markus (Apr 8, 2021)

thanks


----------



## music6000 (Apr 8, 2021)

Markus said:


> I am putting together a Twin Face, and I was curious if I could use a 4pdt latching footswitch in place of a 4pdt toggle to be able to switch settings mid song.  In my brain I think it'll work, but I just wanted to put it out there before I did something crazy wrong.  thanks


If you do go with the Footswitch, get the PCB pin type so you have more wiggle room and can bend a little if available.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 8, 2021)

Let me how it goes as I wanted to do the same thing, but didn't do it. 


			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/which-one-is-incorrect.98/#post-13497


----------



## seansean (Jul 17, 2021)

I replaced the toggle with a footswitch. Just wired the pads directly the lugs of the switch. Works great!


----------

